# Saying goodbye...



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry ...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am sorry. It's always so hard.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry i know how hard it is enjoy today with him


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bless your and Loki's hearts. I'm so sorry. Godspeed sweet boy and many hugs for you and your family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Loki*

Loki

I am so very sorry to hear about Loki-Just hold him close when you say goodbye and he will be comforted.

If he is eating, he might like some Frosty Paws doggie ice cream, same place they carry people ice cream at the Jewel.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that you are going through this. It is so hard...


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Godspeed Loki.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

so very sorry...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry about Loki, my thoughts and prayers are with you during this very difficult, sad day for you. 

Godspeed sweet Loki.


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

So sad and such a hard thing to do, I have been there before. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry, I know how hard this is.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Your sweetheart is lucky that you love him enough to say goodbye before his life becomes a burden to him.

When I have faced such things, I have found comfort in a piece written by playwright Eugene O'Neill to comfort his wife on the death of their dog: The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill. 

I am especially fond of these passages:"I ask my Master and Mistress to remember me always, but not to grieve for me too long. In my life I have tried to be a comfort to them in time of sorrow, and a reason for added joy in their happiness. It is painful for me to think that even in death I should cause them pain. Let them remember that while no dog has ever had a happier life (and this I owe to their love and care for me), now that I have grown blind and deaf and lame, and even my sense of smell fails me so that a rabbit could be right under my nose and I might not know, my pride has sunk to a sick, bewildered humiliation. I feel life is taunting me with having over-lingered my welcome. It is time I said good-bye, before I become too sick a burden on myself and on those who love me. It will be sorrow to leave them, but not a sorrow to die. ...One last word of farewell, Dear Master and Mistress. Whenever you visit my grave, say to yourselves with regret but also with happiness in your hearts at the remembrance of my long happy life with you: 'Here lies one who loved us and whom we loved.' No matter how deep my sleep I shall hear you, and not all the power of death can keep my spirit from wagging a grateful tail."

Peace be with you.
Lucy


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for you but thankful you are recognizing it is time for him to go and not waiting until he suffers. Hugs to you and your family...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for what it has to come.


----------



## willip (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank-you every one for your kind words...that written piece from goldensgirl is so comforting. 
Its been very silent in the house since 5pm last night.....Chester and our cat Coli have been extra clingy but thats to be expected. 
We are going to get a small rose bush to plant over his grave this week end. And I'm thinking of carving him a head stone too....I have a piece of sandstone that I could use or go to one of our favourite beaches and pick up a large stone there.

xxx


----------



## My three boys (Jul 31, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss I know how much of family members they become. Know that you did what was best for him and it was the right choice and he will be waiting for you a rainbow bridge.


----------

